

Ask HN: What calendar app(s) do you use? - hiddenstage

I'm struggling to find a calendar app that isn't tedious to start an event, has too many unnecessary inputs, isn't difficult to see what upcoming events I have, has the ability to view my schedule at a glance, etc etc.  Some days I require a task list and some days I require more of a meeting schedule.  I've tried a few calendar apps (mostly on Android Market) and I end up not using them because they are just lacking for me.<p>What do you use? Any other organizational software you would recommend?
======
verganileonardo
I'm using Business Calendar by Appgenix Software :)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mikado.bizcalp...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mikado.bizcalpro)

Started using their free application and bought the full version for $0,5 on a
promotion :) Fully integrated with Google Calendar (and Google Apps!)

------
ntide
Why not Google Calendar?

~~~
murrain
Google Calendar

~~~
swohns
If you use GCal: try this FourSquare combo we hacked together:
[https://www.google.com/calendar/render?tab=mc&gadgeturl=...](https://www.google.com/calendar/render?tab=mc&gadgeturl=https://dl.dropbox.com/s/3vs0cm3gv049o4d/quikmeet.xml)

------
kerrishotts
Probably doesn't help you if your using Android, but on iOS, the Agenda app is
quite nice. Prior to that I used Easy calendar and Calengoo.

